# Scofield 8/12



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Ended up going to Scofield for the evening with my wife and father in law. We got out on the water before sundown. The fishing was slow right up until the sun went completely down. Once the sun left, the fishing picked up. My wife hooked into a cut which was about 18 inches, but it got off at the boat. We boated a 13.5 inch bow, as well as another smaller one. Lost a few more at the boat. Seeing that we did not have any form of a light with us on board, we headed back shortly after. However, thanks to the moon light, we had no trouble loading the gear back up onto the car. The fish were caught on sliver and gold blue foxes, as well as a small, gold kastmaster. 

Will be fishing at Joes Valley tomorrow night.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice. Good luck at Joe's.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Guys, give me some pointers on Joes. Never fished it before. We will be trolling. Have a fishfinder and downrigger.

Pav


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

No pointers for joes but if you go up the dirt road instead of turning down to joes there are 1/2 a dozen lakes up there that would be great options!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Good luck at joes, that place is a mystery to me...


----------

